
Google maps now has a "take public transportation" option - nickb
http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&time=5:15pm&date=12%2F7%2F07&ttype=dep&saddr=800+Bancroft+Way,+Berkeley,+CA+94710&daddr=5008+Telegraph+Ave,+Oakland,+CA+94609&sll=37.849239,-122.28384&sspn=0.062623,0.116386&dirflg=r&ie=UTF8&z=13&om=1&start=0
======
rms
Is it available in most cities now? It launched in Pittsburgh early.

